# introductory pics of Billy



## Billysmom (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey! Joined here some days back. As promised I've put in a few pics of Billy in my album


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

He's very good looking. How old is he? I have a Billy, too.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww, he's adorable--and gorgeous in red! Wow!
Welcome to Chi Ppl


----------



## Billysmom (Dec 7, 2011)

thanks for the compliments. Billy does look really cute and he seems to getting cuter as he grows up. He's now almost 7 months old and weighs around 5.2lbs

Wow some really cute Chis on this site! talk about cuteness overload!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow! He is adorable and very stately looking in the last pic. I just the way the shadow hits him. Makes him look like a really big dog. Lol


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Billy is a beautiful dog and so handsome in his red coat!


----------



## Billysmom (Dec 7, 2011)

thanks guys. he's spoilt rotten


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

Verycute x


----------

